# DOUBLE COVER ON REMOVABLE DOGHOUSE



## footloose (Apr 25, 2022)

Using the double cover method on an aluminum , removable doghouse with bleached denim pad , would two layers of light fabric be the prefered method ? I'd like for the covering to be surface matched rather than fabric on the fuselage and painted aluminum on the dog house or are we getting into a weight issue ? The denim is going to absorb a goo bit of fill . Anyone on the forum ever covered a removable ? Thanx


----------

